

Show HN: Summaries of Paul Graham's essays - adamzerner
http://adamzerner.herokuapp.com/pg_essay_summaries/index

======
notduncansmith
I really appreciate the time that must have gone into this.

Quick bit of advice: shell out for a domain name. The herokuapp subdomain
isn't doing your personal brand any favors.

------
jm3
nice idea!

did you consider expanding this into a single page with inter-textual headers,
instead of having to click to read each one? would love to speed-surf this :)

~~~
adamzerner
No, I can't remember ever seeing something like that before. If enough people
want it I'll do it but right now it doesn't seem to be getting much attention.
Not sure why.

